# newbie



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Well, after seeing how much fun you guys are having, I am thinking I would like to make some of these pens for my wife, kids, and grandkids. Not for sure how to get started. Have been looking at some of the sites you all posted and the lathe I might need. Any suggestions would be appreciated and anyone know of any place in the Ft. Worth or Granbury area I might take a class for this. I have never done any work like this, but as I am retired, have plenty of time. Thanks much.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

HStewart welcome to the board. The lathe you need depends on what you intend to do after the pens. You will need some good chisels or turning tools what ever you want to call them. I think there is a Woodcraft store in Ft Worth and they would have some classes. I got the best teacher in the world Galvbay. This guy has forgotten more about turning than I will ever know. We also have Dicklax on here and he is another one that has forgotten more than I will ever fit into my brain. Both these guys need to make some videos. 

I know where Granbury is I used to build some houses for a guy there on the lake. A long time ago. In the early 80's. I was living in Boyd at the time.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Stew..you don't come much 'newbier' than Bobby and me..A month ago we didn't know nuthin about turning.. I found a great teacher thru the local woodturning society..Below is a link to the same kind of thing up your way.. Contact them and I'll guarantee you will be swamped with help... Welcome to the 'addiction'..LOL

http://www.woodturnersofnorthtexas.org/

Jim


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I will look into the link you sent. Bobby, you would not know Granbury now. We got a Home Depot, Lowes, umteen resturants, 5 golf courses and way to many people. Thanks again.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the vortex. LOL

I'm not the pen master...that title belongs to others here LOL I would get a jet mini. Down side is if you decide to move up to bigger items...I'm not 100% sure what the mini's will hold. Bobby showed me a new one coming out and it will be around $160...I think...might ask him to be sure.
A pen mandrel...must have item.
A drill press is nice to have...to keep the holes straight. You can skip this and order the pen kits that are pre cut. Harbor Freight has a table top under $70.00. If you do decide on a table top, make sure it has enough room to drill.
A bandsaw...nothing fancy...Harbor freight has a small table top for less than $40.00 BTW, Harbor Freight is going to have a very good sale the first of March..I believe 2nd, 3rd and maybe the 4th.
Safety glasses or a face shield.
CA Glue, sand paper and stain or whatever you want to use.

There are other items you will find you need to make things easy but this is a start on the big items. Some other items I use for different side tracked projects, scroll saw, jig saw, belt sander, dremal, small drill, wood clamps of different sizes, airbrush and wood.....you will find yourself looking at wood on the side of the road..LOL (well I do anyways) Again, these are some items I use and not everyone will have these, some will have far more...it's all up to you. Most important...have fun.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Welcome to the vortex. LOL
> 
> I'm not the pen master...that title belongs to others here LOL I would get a jet mini. Down side is if you decide to move up to bigger items...I'm not 100% sure what the mini's will hold. Bobby showed me a new one coming out and it will be around $160...I think...might ask him to be sure.
> A pen mandrel...must have item.
> ...


Its $199 for the Jet mini and I do this too.


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Thanks much. Bobby, where do I find this lathe for 160.00. I don't plan on doing much other than these pens.


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Sorry, I just saw the 199.00 for the lathe. Any links to this product. Thanks


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard HS!

Amazon almost always has a deal going on lathes. Check this link, some as low as $103. http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ref%5F=amb%5Flink%5F4261822%5F4&docId=1000044271&plgroup=5

Harbor Freight also has some low end full size lathes for under $200:
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=lathes&Submit=Go

If you can afford a few extra bucks look for a electronic variable speed model. Both the Jet & Delta minis are available with EVS for about $100 more then the non EVS models. Believe me once you start turning you'll very quickly want to do more then just pens.

Again, welcome.

Jeff


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Brew, thanks much. Looked at the link you sent and I think I definately want the variable speed. I am going to try to find a class I can go to shortly. Thanks again.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Best suggestion I could make is to buy some of the better more expensive lathe tools. Better lathe tools definately make a difference than the lower priced ones. They do get expensive but can buy individually if needed and won't be long, you will be getting more and more. Keepin em sharp is next. I do have a vise for drilling the pen blanks and works great in drill press. Centers well and holds them snug. Can also drill blanks on lathe using a drill chuck on lathe also. Works good, but doing it with the drill press vise is quicker.


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Thanks, slip knot. Spent most of today on this computer looking at all the wood turning stuff and you could really spend a lot of money in a hurry. Think I will find me a class to attend before I jump into this. Appreciate all the responses.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You're on the right track..Attend one of the Woodcrafters workshops and see if you are really interested, then you can run from there. I went ahead and bought the Jet Variable Mini Lathe first then contacted Bill, my teacher, thru the local society. He told me not to buy ANYTHING until he came for first lesson.He brought all the necessary stuff from his collection with him, showed me how to operate MY lathe and we spent the full 8 hour day working on the lathe with his tools. He left me a list of the things I needed to buy and another list of the things I might need on further down the road. I did have him come back a week later to give me a lesson on sharpening the tools. That's more complicated than you think LOL...I already had a drill press and table saw, but he told me which basic gouges, etc. I NEEDED......and the rest is HISTORY !!! lol

Welcome to "The Vortex"


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Torutga is right. You can take a pen turning class at Woodcraft, and not saying it isn't much but could learn so much more working with someone who knows how to truely turn and learn the techniques. You can turn by scraping and sanding, and is great, but when you really learn how to turn, it is even more rewarding with very little sanding needed when done right. Results are good either way, but feels good when you start doing things as you progress in the art. I would love to work with a true talented turner learning how to do more things properly.


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

I am going to try and go to the NorthTexas Woodturners monthly meeting later this month and visit with some of the people and see what they do and how they do it. Will let you know how that goes. Thanks much.


----------

